# Dead Ringer in da house



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Dead Ringer arrived a day early tis a Lil shooter for sure but I bet it packs a big punch with the right set up, came with a lanyard that I removed probably use it for para tabs for the Ringer, will band it with the flats that came with it then switch to tubes when the flats go south . 
Thanks Nathan!





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah ha! There ya go...a nice present to yourself that'll occupy the weekend. Have some good shootin' out in the desert.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like that will work just fine

OM


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

That is a little bit heaven there isn't it? I like that its a portable package that can drop into a shirt or pants pocket unobtrusively and still bring some heat with the right bands. I've been shooting a similar size dankung but I like the light weight that guy has. Looks like I better go shopping : 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing


----------

